# Members Picture Thread



## 5.0Trunk (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been a member here since 03 and have seen many different picture threads except one... A Members Picture Thread. Has there been one previously? If not, how about one so we can see a face that goes with all these user names?

*EDIT:* Title Change. Removed the ??. 

My son and I.







_Administrative Edit: This thread is a continuation of this one. - Empath_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Members Picture Thread??*

There's a thread called "Show Ya Face" that's loaded with CPF member photos. I'm having trouble locating it right now though.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Members Picture Thread??*

I found it. Thanks.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111085&highlight=face


----------



## Illum (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Members Picture Thread??*

for a little more expansion of earlier posts...refer to the 2005 [now locked] thread agreeably named "show yourself Part 1"
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/74625


----------



## Chuck289 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Members Picture Thread??*

Since this thread is to be the continuation, maybe you should change the thread title.


----------



## Empath (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Members Picture Thread??*



Chuck289 said:


> Since this thread is to be the continuation, maybe you should change the thread title.



When the last thread was closed due to it's length, anyone was invited to create a continuing thread. It took awhile, but 5.0Trunk did so. The theme is all that was continued. The name doesn't need to be the same. It's 5.0Trunk's option.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Members Picture Thread??*

Allow me to be the first to post a recent pic of me in this new thread.





Me and my HMM.

(Maybe 5.0Trunk could just remove the questions marks from the thread title?)


----------



## MatajumotorS (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Members Picture Thread??*






here is part of me  - someone on my knee.


----------



## kingoftf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Members Picture Thread??*


----------



## mechBgon (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Members Picture Thread??*






teh mechBgon after an after-dark bicycle ride in the winter :hahaha:


----------



## Illum (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Members Picture Thread??*



mechBgon said:


> teh mechBgon after an after-dark bicycle ride in the winter :hahaha:



:wow: you sure are pretty prepared for a trip to the showers


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice photo, 5.0T. 

Did you recently have a tracheal procedure? I see a red mark there.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Feb 7, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Nice photo, 5.0T.
> 
> Did you recently have a tracheal procedure? I see a red mark there.



Ummmm...No :thinking:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 7, 2008)

This photograph was from early- to mid-2002, while I still lived in Seattle and not long before I had that brain operation.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 8, 2008)

5.0Trunk said:


> Ummmm...No :thinking:



Thanks. Must just be a weird shadow.


----------



## Chuck289 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, found some pics of me







Airsoft with buddies at Ft Ord





Mt Shasta


----------



## camaro09 (Feb 4, 2009)

*(Show yourself) Pictures of CPF members*

You know I thought Id seen one of these threads awhile ago but couldn't find it. Ive always thought it would be neat to put a face to a user name. SO lets see who you are. :twothumbs


----------



## alaskawolf (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Show yourself) Pictures of CPF members*





:candle:


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Show yourself) Pictures of CPF members*






Yo


----------



## BVH (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Show yourself) Pictures of CPF members*

ahhhh, finally found the old one which was closed due to length. good for historical purposes.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111085&page=9


----------



## TONY M (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Show yourself) Pictures of CPF members*

Fallingwater, I think you look a little bit like Ivan Basso.


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 4, 2009)

...climbing down a small shaft in an abandoned iron mine:


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 4, 2009)

EDIT
I'm bad with faces and names but Centropolis has everyone listed here.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2578183&postcount=181


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Show yourself) Pictures of CPF members*



TONY M said:


> Fallingwater, I think you look a little bit like Ivan Basso.


Had to Google to know who he is. No idea whether I look like him - I've always been terrible at the face lookalike thing.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Show yourself) Pictures of CPF members*

I'll play this was taken late 08.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't hate me cause I'm beautiful. 






Geoff

P.S. Pic thanks to joaobambu. My real mug shot is somewhere back in the original thread.


----------



## Robocop (Feb 9, 2009)

I always did like these threads as it is nice to actually see members faces....

First up is me and my granny or as she likes to be called "Nanny"





Next is me with my fairly new roadbike that I am still very much an amateur at riding....little fuzzy as the camera is crap however the most recent pics I have


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 9, 2009)

Robocop said:


> I always did like these threads....


 
Any chance that one day you'll share your workout routine with us?

(Keep in mind that chasing down crackheads is not something that all of us can do to improve our cardio).


----------



## unique (Feb 9, 2009)

Now thats one moderator you don't wanna mess with! :laughing:


----------



## Robocop (Feb 9, 2009)

Well believe me when I say I can feel my age catching up with me. Honestly I cant take all the credit as I first have good genetics and have always been in decent shape. I just turned the big 40 and it takes all I have to keep up with these street punks however I can hold my own pretty well when I catch them.....:naughty:

Never drank at all and do not smoke however have chewed tobacco for 20 years (Copenhagen) so I thank my lucky stars to still have good teeth. I tell my co-workers if it all fell apart for me tomorrow I could not complain at all as I have had better health than most for 40 yrs now. I honestly also recommend some type of activity for men in their middle ages even if it is daily walking or even better taking up bicycle riding. I like the gym and the weights however lately feel I get more benefit from riding my bike. My knees feel better and I like the changing scenery much better than a gym full of grunting men....

My sister runs marathons in her early thirties now and is about to have her 2nd child so again it pretty much runs in my family. She also is muscular and has just good luck with her health. I will add that in spite of it all I struggle with blood pressure daily so again I am lucky to have what I do at my age. 8 more years to go and I can leave the streets behind and retire and I hope to go out in as good of shape as I went in.


----------



## Robocop (Feb 9, 2009)

Image is perception and I look very normal in street clothes however I found out if you wear your police uniform so tight you can not breath it helps make you look buff....

Top photo is normal street clothes and is a little distorted as it is a picture of a picture that was not stored on my computer and I look thin. The bottom photo is a few years old and was taken of myself and a co-worker. Just by adding the super tight cartoon uniform and  instant Robocop..


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 9, 2009)

Dang, looks like you are cutting off circulation to your arms in the second pic!


----------



## Nereus (Feb 9, 2009)

Just have a look on my avatar... 

-N


----------



## ypsifly (Feb 9, 2009)

Basement jail in an abandoned Detroit police station.


----------



## ktafil (Feb 17, 2009)

Me working on a P7 2D [email protected]


----------



## KHT (Feb 27, 2009)

Me and my other hobby... about $11,000 in Airsoft :naughty:


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Feb 27, 2009)

A drawing my cousin did of me while I was working.


----------



## 276 (Feb 27, 2009)

KHT said:


> Me and my other hobby... about $11,000 in Airsoft :naughty:



:wow:

At first i say only the picture & thought to my self i want your job. Then i saw that it says that there airsoft and started to really drool!!! Are they really all airsoft including the .50 Sniper rifle??


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 27, 2009)

KHT said:


> Me and my other hobby... about $11,000 in Airsoft :naughty:



:huh:Minigun:huh:


----------



## KHT (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes... all airsoft including the .50 "barret"  I actually have more guns that I dont have in this pic. Its just a little outdated. And they are all metal too. Nice and heavy almost like the real thing. Some stock but most upgraded, all shooting anywhere from 275 f.p.s.- 600 f.p.s. , there is actually a co2 mechcase for my .50 to get it to shoot 900 f.p.s. but not accurately.

Picture of me with a few team members. This pic was actually in Arms Magazine (Japanese magazine).





A picture of me during a milsim game





Me during a game we played in an old military bunker with all doors closed, lights off, and smoke bombs. Very intense game.


----------



## Chuck289 (Feb 28, 2009)

KHT,, that is one hell of a collection. I really like that G36

Heres a couple more of me.








Yes thats a Ghostbusters patch on my sleeve


----------



## KHT (Mar 2, 2009)

Chuck289 said:


> KHT,, that is one hell of a collection.


 

Thanks. Its taken some time to save for all of them. And I actually have a friend with a "Denise the Menace" patch. lol...


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 8, 2009)

*C'mon don't be shy - post a pic of your self!!!*

removed due to double post...


----------



## Norm (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: C'mon don't be shy - post a pic of your self!!!*

Show yourself! Put a face to the name.
Similar old thread.
Norm


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: C'mon don't be shy - post a pic of your self!!!*

Ok. I'll just bump that old one. The mods can close/delete this one if they'd like...


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok at long last the homemade-sin-ugly KDOG, try not to runaway in horror....


----------



## Norm (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: C'mon don't be shy - post a pic of your self!!!*

The old thread is closed I only linked it because I thought it may be of interest.
Looks like you found a newer thread Members Picture Thread :thumbsup:
Norm


----------



## Greta (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: C'mon don't be shy - post a pic of your self!!!*

Taken last week...


----------



## Burgess (Aug 8, 2009)

to Sasha / Greta --


Saw this device, and it reminded me of your sigline:


http://www.gizmag.com/waterwalkerz/12153/



Be sure to watch the video.




_


----------



## Robocop (Aug 9, 2009)

A few more recent pics of yours truly along with my g/f Kerry.

















This was from my recent trip to NY City and a visit to the Museum of Natural History.....I really did enjoy that trip as well as the entire City.


----------



## paintballdad (Aug 9, 2009)

These were taken over a year ago. It was a private game set up by my cousin's manager for his crew. They even had a photographer to document the game.






He took my pic while i was reloading during a game. He's nuts to get in front of me just to take that pic!






That's me on the right clearing the left tape with my nephew and niece right behind me.


----------



## SilentK (Aug 9, 2009)

KHT said:


> Me and my other hobby... about $11,000 in Airsoft :naughty:



is that a VFC M82A1 i see in that photo?


----------



## 276 (Aug 9, 2009)

Robocop said:


> A few more recent pics of yours truly along with my g/f Kerry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look like you can take on that Mammoth


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 10, 2009)

276 said:


> You look like you can take on that Mammoth


 

LOL!

Robo looks like he killed the mammoth, and then decided to pose for the traditional taking of the picture.


----------



## Robocop (Aug 10, 2009)

I never realized it however it does look like that in the pic. I must say I was very humbled by that museum as for a country kid like me it was a once in a lifetime trip. The entire city of NY made me feel so very small in so many ways....I have to go back some day.

Robo the mammoth killer kind of has a nice ring to it ....


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's one of myself, not sure if I've posted it on CPF before.






I can probably dig up a couple more sometime.


----------



## 276 (Aug 10, 2009)

Robocop said:


> I never realized it however it does look like that in the pic. I must say I was very humbled by that museum as for a country kid like me it was a once in a lifetime trip. The entire city of NY made me feel so very small in so many ways....I have to go back some day.
> 
> Robo the mammoth killer kind of has a nice ring to it ....




Hahahaha i see you add *Mammoth killer* under your user name!


----------



## Robocop (Aug 11, 2009)

I somehow feel a fellow mod may have had something to do with my newly acquired title as killer of the mammoths......I actually never put that there yet it is pretty "Cute"

Ok very funny however you do understand modding the mammoth killers title can bring the wrath of the one who kills mammoths....grrrrr


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2009)

....LOL.

Whoever put that under your name is very funny. Please leave it there since it sort of fits you in a way.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 11, 2009)

Robocop said:


> I somehow feel a fellow mod may have had something to do with my newly acquired title as killer of the mammoths......I actually never put that there yet it is pretty "Cute"
> 
> Ok very funny however you do understand modding the mammoth killers title can bring the wrath of the one who kills mammoths....grrrrr


 
LOL 

No use getting angry about it, Mammoth Killer.

I have a feeling that you won't be able to ban whoever had the ability to change it. 

(Just to clarify, I didn't do it).


----------



## Robocop (Aug 11, 2009)

It did not take me long to realize my mod friends are some very adept pranksters and if nothing else it is pretty funny.

I guess it will stick for a while and I am sure it will make for some interesting conversation....ok back on track as the mighty mod mammoth killer commands all others to post your pics....:nana:


----------



## Coop (Aug 11, 2009)

What the hell.... I'll play...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 12, 2009)

Last summer (I think) at my old house with a bike I was workin on.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 13, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Last summer (I think) at my old house with a bike I was workin on...


 
First you show off your Surefires, now you show off... yourself. 

I'm not sure what I'm more jealous of, your Surefire collection; or your abs. 

I bet you have a hot girlfriend too!


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 13, 2009)

Coop said:


> What the hell.... I'll play...


 
It's the Emperor from Star Wars.......:nana:

DaFABRICATA should be DaAbinator.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 13, 2009)

DaFABRICATA-I knew I wasn't the only cool/buff guy around here......





I think I can hear the sound of Greta drooling!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 13, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I think I can hear the sound of Greta drooling!


 
LOL

Only if she finally received that Surefire Saint headlamp that she pre-ordered months ago.


----------



## Lite_me (Aug 13, 2009)

Dude!!


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 13, 2009)

We should start a poll......How many are NOT going to post a pic of themselves after seeing DaAbinator's pic?


----------



## Burgess (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahhh . . . .


The wonderful power of Adobe PhotoShop !




_


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 13, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Ahhh . . . .
> 
> 
> The wonderful power of Adobe PhotoShop !
> ...


 


Actually hard work and riding a bike for 8 years instead of driving might be why.:nana:


----------



## 276 (Aug 14, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Actually hard work and riding a bike for 8 years instead of driving might be why.:nana:


 
In that cause I am halfway there....ugh only the driving part though.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> We should start a poll......How many are NOT going to post a pic of themselves after seeing DaAbinator's pic?


 
What do I care? I've got a killer smile.... And a gun. :devil:

(Seriously though, I'm the spitting image of the psycho from Full Metal Jacket; when I shave my head. I $#^% you not).


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 14, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> What do I care? I've got a killer smile.... And a gun. :devil:
> 
> (Seriously though, I'm the spitting image of the psycho from Full Metal Jacket; when I shave my head. I $#^% you not).


 


Next time you shave your head, you HAVE to post a pic!!

PLEASE do a recreation of this picture!!:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Next time you shave your head, you HAVE to post a pic!!
> 
> PLEASE do a recreation of this picture!!:twothumbs


 
Usually, I'd say no. But for you, sure thing. :thumbsup:

Next time I shave my head, I'll see about borrowing a digital camera. But my bathroom only has one toilet, so the pic won't be spot-on.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 14, 2009)

:twothumbs...


----------



## DM51 (Aug 14, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I've got a killer smile


OK... photos of people at work are all very well, but I think we'd all prefer to see one where you _aren't_ on the job.


----------



## Robocop (Aug 14, 2009)

Can you imagine driving for 5 hours and having to use the bathroom very bad. You finally find a rest stop and hurry inside the bathroom to find this person in this pose sitting inside.....holy smoke no matter how bad I had to go I think I would just slowly turn around and go back outside.


Now back to the photo.....why in the world were you re-loading in a bathroom and who was in there with you taking photos....oo:


----------



## DM51 (Aug 14, 2009)

... and a 4-bay communal thunderbox, at that. :green:

This definitely reveals the dark side of Monocrom. I think we'll have to watch him carefully - but preferably somewhere else, lol. Aaaarrgh, the pong... :sick2:


----------



## Robocop (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry I had to delete this photo of myself on duty as it showed the criminals face. I was informed by other officers that this may cause legal troubles if the criminal was to find I posted his face, and criminal charges, in public. I honestly do not see how as it was posted in the newspaper but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Can you imagine driving for 5 hours and having to use the bathroom very bad. You finally find a rest stop and hurry inside the bathroom to find this person in this pose sitting inside.....holy smoke no matter how bad I had to go I think I would just slowly turn around and go back outside.


 
LOL

I think you're scarier looking than I am. 

But sometimes it helps to keep a large, empty, Gatorade bottle in the trunk. You know... Just in case. 




> Now back to the photo.....why in the world were you re-loading in a bathroom and who was in there with you taking photos....oo:


 
Some vandal smashed up the bench outside. It was the nearest seat. And the photographer was a lady-friend. Hench the warm smile.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2009)

DM51 said:


> This definitely reveals the dark side of Monocrom. I think we'll have to watch him carefully...


 
That's alright, I don't mind if you watch. The ladies get to enjoy it, why not everyone else. :devil:


----------



## paintballdad (Aug 14, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Can you imagine driving for 5 hours and having to use the bathroom very bad. You finally find a rest stop and hurry inside the bathroom to find this person in this pose sitting inside.....*holy smoke no matter how bad I had to go I think I would just slowly turn around and go back outside.*
> 
> 
> Now back to the photo.....why in the world were you re-loading in a bathroom and who was in there with you taking photos....oo:



Uhhh....i probably wouldn't make it outside. I would just do it in my pants right then and there!


----------



## Changchung (Aug 14, 2009)

Here am I


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 14, 2009)

Taken a few days ago in Nova Scotia, peggy's cove for those familiar with it.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's me in Italy in '98...flashlights=ZERO






and me at my "Bomb Building Course" in '05 I believe??? Only lights I had back then was a G2-OD, Inova X-5, and an Inova 24/7.


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Monocrom (Sep 20, 2009)

Beamhead said:


>


 
You might want to cut back on the smokes. Looks like they're starting to blacken and rot your teeth.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 20, 2009)

Beamhead said:


>


 
I'm wondering why you need sunglasses...


----------



## csshih (Sep 20, 2009)

Here am I with a lightsaber





come to the dark side.
We have cookies.

oh, and flashlights, too.
it's so damn hard navigating around in the dark.


----------



## Illum (Sep 20, 2009)

shall I assist you in posting a portrait Beamhead?


----------



## Dawg (Sep 21, 2009)

This is a shot of me they took at the emergency room. This was a result of not listening to the wife after she said "No More Flashlights"


----------



## scout24 (Sep 22, 2009)

:huh:  Oh, that's just wrong...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 22, 2009)

Apparently sometimes the sun can shine there. :laughing:

Geoff


----------



## Burgess (Sep 22, 2009)

Just be glad it doesn't have a

*Crenelated Tailcap ! ! !*


_


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 23, 2009)

Be glad it wasn't something more valuable than a Maglite.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 23, 2009)

Dawg said:


> This is a shot of me they took at the emergency room. This was a result of not listening to the wife after she said "No More Flashlights"


That's the funniest post I've read all year.


----------



## Search (Sep 23, 2009)

Dawg said:


> This is a shot of me they took at the emergency room. This was a result of not listening to the wife after she said "No More Flashlights"





Flying Turtle said:


> Apparently sometimes the sun can shine there. :laughing:
> 
> Geoff




HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TONY M (Sep 23, 2009)

Good one Dawg!


----------



## 1wrx7 (Sep 23, 2009)

lctorana said:


> That's the funniest post I've read all year.


 

+1

Can you do that trick like the dog in the picture at the vet:nana:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope that O-ring was lubricated.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe Dawg knows who FlashlightWidow is...


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 24, 2009)

scout24 said:


> Maybe Dawg knows who FlashlightWidow is...


 
I know who she is.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## paintballdad (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of CPF Members*

I think there were a couple of threads regarding this subject. Here's one of them.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188560&highlight=picture


----------



## ti-force (Apr 2, 2010)

*The first pic is of my girlfriend and I. The second pic is the only pic I could find of myself using a flashlight.*



















*The next picture was taken during a weekend of camping, and you know a flashaholic will have a light when it's time to check the grill.*


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok, why not. Ill leave it a little mysterious though.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 2, 2010)

Changchung said:


> Here am I



Hey, you were supposed to be Asian!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's a recent one of me. Taken by my best friend while we were on vacation in Las Vegas, at The Gun Store. (A place where you can rent various weapons to try out at their shooting range.)

A quick note: The grin was due to me trying to smile while my best friend took forever to click the button. 





***_Yup, that's a real SAW M249. Rented it for my best friend to try out. Still can't believe he asked the instructor which was the lightest recoiling full-auto weapon they had in the store. Well, that's what he got._


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 3, 2010)

You gotta love the M249, but if I could shoot one full auto weapon it would have to be the MG42!


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 3, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> You gotta love the M249, but if I could shoot one full auto weapon it would have to be the MG42!


 
+9,163,025,865= I would do almost anyhting for one:thumbsup:!


----------



## greenLED (Apr 3, 2010)

Another day at the range:


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 4, 2010)

I was able to shoot an M60 on full auto...nothing like the thud of American made 7.62mm. Of course you can only shoot it in 15 sec bursts or the barrel would melt.

It was replaced by the above M249 S.A.W. (Squad Automatic Weapon), but is still kept around for use as a psyop's weapon...it's been said that during Vietnam, (my uncle was a 60 Gunner in The Corps) just the sound of the M60 would sometimes turn the VC running in the other direction.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 4, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> You gotta love the M249, but if I could shoot one full auto weapon it would have to be the MG42!


 
I'm sure they have one at the store. (Not being sarcastic.)

It's a very well-stocked place. They even have package deals. 

I went for one of those. AK-47, H&K MP5, and 12-gauge pump shotgun. I took the opportunity to try out my first Glock as well; a model 19.

I can see why Glocks have such a loyal following. Recoil was easy to manage, but muzzle-flip was very pronounced. I was reminded why I don't like pump-action shotguns. The legendary H&K was unreliable. And I was surprisingly good with the full-auto AK-47. Being cross-dominant doesn't help, and the AK doesn't have a great reputation for accuracy. But I managed to surprise the firearms instructor with how well I did. 

***(Surprise, surprise; someone born in Russia being good with an AK. Well, better to live up to that stereotype than the one about vodka. Ironically, I don't like the taste of alcohol.)


----------



## Dioni (Apr 4, 2010)

Me





Me and my wife


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 4, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I'm sure they have one at the store. (Not being sarcastic.)
> 
> It's a very well-stocked place. They even have package deals.
> 
> ...



Gotta love the AK! :thumbsup: Probably the most releiable weapon, pound for pound, ever desgined! I love my AR-15, but if I knew I had to pick one to use on a battle front, sorry AR but you would have to stay at home! :sick2:


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, it's a self-portrait....


----------



## Trashman (Apr 5, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Here's a recent one of me. Taken by my best friend while we were on vacation in Las Vegas, at The Gun Store. (A place where you can rent various weapons to try out at their shooting range.)



I've never heard of The Gun Store, before, but I now know where I'll be going, the next time I'm in Vegas!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 5, 2010)

Trashman said:


> I've never heard of The Gun Store, before, but I now know where I'll be going, the next time I'm in Vegas!


 
PM sent.


----------



## nativecajun (Apr 6, 2010)

ti-force said:


> *The first pic is of my girlfriend and I. The second pic is the only pic I could find of myself using a flashlight.*
> 
> 
> *Well it is at least easy to see from the photo of you and you Pretty girlfriend who got the better side of the Deal. Oops Did I say thaaaat!!*
> ...


----------



## ti-force (Apr 6, 2010)

nativecajun said:


> Well it is at least easy to see from the photo of you and you Pretty girlfriend who got the better side of the Deal. Oops Did I say thaaaat!!



 :twothumbs


----------



## nbp (Apr 7, 2010)

I love how when you see the pics of people, you find out they don't look AT ALL like you pictured in your mind!! Seriously, some of you guys really faked me out!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 7, 2010)

Until he posted a pic of himself, I always thought carrot was a red-headed Irishman.


----------



## nbp (Apr 7, 2010)

I know! Never would've guessed that was carrot! You don't look like I pictured you either, 'Crom.  DaFab is way younger and buffer than I figured. Darrell is different (I too was picturing Italian mob boss like his avatar), and FlyingTurtle looks just like William H. Macy! It's quite interesting to see what people really look like. Almost everyone is younger than I picture them, somehow I think in my mind that very few members are my age, but it seems that many are closer than I imagined.


----------



## ornash (Apr 14, 2010)

I get the impression I should wait until I get home before clicking on that thread? I am newbie here, but I can to write my opinion


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 14, 2010)

DaFab and Robocop need to have a mammoth killing contest!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 15, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> DaFab and Robocop need to have a mammoth killing contest!


 
I'm betting my money on the professional police officer who works out to take down violent suspects. DaFab's muscles are more suited for impressing the ladies.


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I'm betting my money on the professional police officer who works out to take down violent *mammoths*. DaFab's muscles are more suited for impressing the ladies *while he takes down violent mammoths*



I know, tough call to make!


----------



## ti-force (Aug 28, 2010)

One, two, three, four....... breath.......one, two, three, four....... Trying to bring this one back to life.


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll join in. 







My latest ink work...






This is me 2am in a shelter I built for a camp ax review I did. I woke up because the fire was really low and I was getting a bit chilly...


----------



## Nasty (Sep 1, 2010)

ARGH!!!

My EYES!!!

There's some damn ugly mugs running around here.


----------



## Illum (Sep 1, 2010)

heh...I suppose I need an update shot on here


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 1, 2010)

Nasty said:


> ARGH!!!
> 
> My EYES!!!
> 
> There's some damn ugly mugs running around here.


Is that the infamous kukri swinger talkin' to me?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 1, 2010)

Twinblade, please resize your photos to comply with Rule 3.


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 1, 2010)

I was looking for those rules earlier. It never dawned on me that I saw you post any number of "comply with this one and that one" all over these forums and use the link you posted.

Fixed.


----------



## nbp (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Twinblade! I see you're from Waukesha, I'm just a little north of Milwaukee. Always fun to see neighbors here. I still think we need to have a Wisconsin get-to-gether. There is actually quite a few WI members around these forums. I should start a thread in the GTG forum to gauge interest. 

Ok, sorry about the off-topic post but I wanted to say hi. :wave:


----------



## Bloke (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok I'll play


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 2, 2010)

nbp said:


> Hi Twinblade! I see you're from Waukesha, I'm just a little north of Milwaukee. Always fun to see neighbors here. I still think we need to have a Wisconsin get-to-gether. There is actually quite a few WI members around these forums. I should start a thread in the GTG forum to gauge interest.
> 
> Ok, sorry about the off-topic post but I wanted to say hi. :wave:


I am all for get togethers. I belong to a mountain biking forum and have had a few rides with folks from there in the South Kettles in Palmyra. 

Always good meeting new folks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Sep 2, 2010)

Yup...khukuris to go. I also like to have decent lights to use them with.


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey man. Good to see ya. Nice goggles.:nana:

Where's a pic of the scooter and your new puppy?


----------



## BGater (Sep 2, 2010)

Had to show the lady that puts up with my flashlight addiction !


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, that is definitely a good call. You will find that just about all of our women our sane looking as well. Not an easy feat.

Me and Mrs. TwinBlade...


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 2, 2010)

bbq at night drunk.


----------



## BGater (Sep 2, 2010)

Friends dont let friends.....grill without a flashlight !


----------



## Illum (Sep 3, 2010)

What? no uSL? :fail:


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 3, 2010)

Me, wife + kids....





Happy little girl...





where I'd rather be right now...


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 14, 2010)

An updated pic of me in my current location...my SF's are with me, just not pictured...I do however, have an SF article on my person...let's see who can ID it!

My SF's do a great job of helping pass the time though, thanks to Lego'ing (is that even a word :shrug...when I'm not on CPF, etc.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 14, 2010)

Kramer, never pictured ya to look like that! Is that VB? Twin Blade, yer's didn't surprise me too much. That shelter looks awesome! We get our SERE training every-year, and it's always good to actually utilize your skills so they don't get rusty.


----------



## TomH (Sep 16, 2010)

This picture was taken about 8 years ago. Still look the same, just a bit more grey hair!


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 16, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Twin Blade, yer's didn't surprise me too much. That shelter looks awesome! We get our SERE training every-year, and it's always good to actually utilize your skills so they don't get rusty.


Complacency is not in my dictionary.

Thank you for your continued service. God Bless.:thumbsup:


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 19, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Kramer, never pictured ya to look like that! Is that VB?



"VB"... Virginia Beach? Nope its Seabright State beach in Santa Cruz. Its about 35 minutes from where I was living at that time.
I shave my balding head, I am a balding beach bum at heart.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 19, 2010)

TwinBlade said:


> Complacency is not in my dictionary.
> 
> Thank you for your continued service. God Bless.:thumbsup:


 
I may have to borrow that for a quote, TB...Nice One!

Your welcome, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 19, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> "VB"... Virginia Beach? Nope its Seabright State beach in Santa Cruz. Its about 35 minutes from where I was living at that time.
> I shave my balding head, I am a balding beach bum at heart.


 
Ahhh...CA...Nice! I've been having to shave my head for 10 years now...LOL!


----------



## Robocop (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey shaved head guys need love too ya know....taken last night at the gym. Leaned out over summer riding my bike now I am trying to add mass for winter. Yes I was trying to look tough when actually I was tired from holding my breath waiting for the flash....LOL


----------



## Dioni (Sep 20, 2010)

Robocop said:


> Hey shaved head guys need love too ya know....taken last night at the gym. Leaned out over summer riding my bike now I am trying to add mass for winter. Yes I was trying to look tough when actually I was tired from holding my breath waiting for the flash....LOL


 

You really look like him in this pic... your avatar. Less glossy though!  
Any new on new Robocop movie?


----------



## Robocop (Sep 20, 2010)

No sad to say I have no news on a new Robocop movie. While the first ones were kind of far fetched I did enjoy them. It is kind of a tradition for officers to get a nick-name and that one stuck with me when I was assigned to my first beat in a very rough area.....the local thugs figured out quick that I could run fast and tackled very hard. It was not long before they started calling me that "Robocop Dude" and it has followed me my entire career.

Every officer hopes they get a good one as the local kids will quickly pick out anything unusual and brand you with it. I have co-workers known as Gloves, Slingblade, Vader, Dok Holiday, Power Ranger, chicken hawk, 2-tone, fat and skinny, goober, puffenstein, no action jackson, gentle Ben, snap, Rock, Terminator, rainman, ...and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Imon (Sep 20, 2010)

Robocop said:


> No sad to say I have no news on a new Robocop movie. While the first ones were kind of far fetched I did enjoy them. It is kind of a tradition for officers to get a nick-name and that one stuck with me when I was assigned to my first beat in a very rough area.....the local thugs figured out quick that I could run fast and tackled very hard. It was not long before they started calling me that "Robocop Dude" and it has followed me my entire career.
> 
> Every officer hopes they get a good one as the local kids will quickly pick out anything unusual and brand you with it. I have co-workers known as Gloves, Slingblade, Vader, Dok Holiday, Power Ranger, chicken hawk, 2-tone, fat and skinny, goober, puffenstein, no action jackson, gentle Ben, snap, Rock, Terminator, rainman, ...and the list goes on and on.



Lol. Maybe it would be better if the nicknames you are "given" don't stick. I'm curious how puffenstein and gentle Ben came around. 
Also, I hope no action Jackson can get his act together and become some action Jackson then finally be promoted to action Jackson.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 20, 2010)

Robocop said:


>





Dioni said:


> You really look like him in this pic... your avatar. Less glossy though!


He'll be gloss-finish soon enough - we're sending him off to the body shop next week to get him electro-plated, lol


----------



## Dioni (Sep 20, 2010)

DM51 said:


> He'll be gloss-finish soon enough - we're sending him off to the body shop next week to get him electro-plated, lol


 
LOL :laughing:


----------



## Robocop (Sep 20, 2010)

electro-plating is fine just do not put a clicky switch on me.......LOL


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 20, 2010)

DM51 said:


> He'll be gloss-finish soon enough - we're sending him off to the body shop next week to get him electro-plated, lol



He's already hard anodized


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2010)

Robocop said:


> electro-plating is fine just do not put a clicky switch on me.......LOL


 
You're too big to be a shake light. Hope you know how to do the twist. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Sep 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


>




yeah...I can see you shooting it at me some years down the road thinking I am a zombie. I finally grew some meat to cover up my ribs, but when I leave my hair down some people still find it scary


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 23, 2010)

Robocop said:


> Hey shaved head guys need love too ya know....taken last night at the gym. Leaned out over summer riding my bike now I am trying to add mass for winter. Yes I was trying to look tough when actually I was tired from holding my breath waiting for the flash....LOL


I put on a solid 5 lbs of fat and sweat from this damned broken toe the past couple weeks.


I will be the first to commend your work ethic and dedication to our community and safe keeping.

Just remember, there are those that can reach out and touch you at distance regardless. I pray always for those that guard us.

May your trigger finger in duty be equally as proficient as you.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 23, 2010)

Illum said:


> yeah...I can see you shooting it at me some years down the road thinking I am a zombie.


This is a sample at 300 yards of my 300-1000 yard target rifle. I will leave the 600 yard pics out of this for now...

The smallest group is 7 tenths of an inch at 300...

Zombies are no problem...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow. I'm definitely staying off Twinblade's lawn oo:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 23, 2010)

Illum said:


> yeah...I can see you shooting it at me some years down the road thinking I am a zombie. I finally grew some meat to cover up my ribs, but when I leave my hair down some people still find it scary


 
Spend some of your flashlight money on sandwiches. 

You should see what I was able to do with an AK-47, while at the range.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 23, 2010)

Monocrom said:


>



You're right Monocrom........you do look like that guy from Full Metal Jacket!!!!!!!LOL

_This is my rifle! There are many like it, but this one is mine! My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it, like I master my life. Without me, my rifle is useless. Without my rifle, I am useless. I must fire my rifle true! I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me! I will! Before God, I swear this creed...My rifle and myself are defenders of my country. We are the masters of our enemy. We are the saviors of my life! So be it! Until  there is no enemy! But Peace! And that! _


----------



## walterharris (Sep 26, 2010)

Should we not create one thread for all the games over the weekend, rather than have seven threads.Perhaps call it "Super14 Rugby Week 1" or something.Just a suggestion.


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 26, 2010)

I smell a troll...


----------



## chanjyj (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't seem to find a half-decent picture of myself in uniform :shakehead






Ah. One out of uniform.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 21, 2010)

Young CPF'er and flashaholic


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 22, 2010)

Seems like we're all photographers too.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 22, 2010)

Notsure Fire said:


> Seems like we're all photographers too.


I'm not a photographer at all :wave:
But i have a camera on my iPhone


----------



## Illum (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't look all that different






If you do sight in your scopes with it, let me know where you hit, :thanks:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 23, 2010)

Illum said:


> I don't look all that different.


 
I remember when you had 8 legs and didn't smile quite as wide.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 24, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> Can't seem to find a half-decent picture of myself in uniform :shakehead
> 
> Ah. One out of uniform.



That's Jet Li!!:nana:


----------



## Rocketman (Oct 25, 2010)

Me and my woman. She's an angel. Doesn't think flashlights are any more than just a flashlight.


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a recent one on top of the mountain with my kids


----------



## Illum (Oct 25, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I remember when you had 8 legs and didn't smile quite as wide.












Hmmm... lets see







I can't find my old avatar:shakehead


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you checked the recycle bin on your comp already?


----------



## crossliner67 (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish someone would kiss me:duh2:


----------



## chanjyj (Oct 25, 2010)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> That's Jet Li!!:nana:








Eh dude, I never ever realised the similiarity till you pointed it out!
(strangely, my call sign used to be "sniper". seems like nobody else noticed either)
Golly.. he looks *old*

:twothumbs


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 23, 2011)

*post pics of yourselves*

do you guys like this pic i took of myself?


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: post pics of yourselves*

Nice sword!

This is me on a mission trip to Haiti just this August. This is the hottest place ever.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: post pics of yourselves*

thanks it cuts tatami mats and plastic bottles nicely and it is my most beautiful sword it almost looks custom. Nice pic you have there i like your sunglasses


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: post pics of yourselves*

Nitroz, my hat is off to you for going to Haiti to work for the relief efforts there. :bow:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: post pics of yourselves*

~

That "SWORD" is no good without a mounted Light with a Pressure switch !

~





Shooter21 said:


> do you guys like this pic i took of myself?


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: post pics of yourselves*



Shooter21 said:


> thanks it cuts tatami mats and plastic bottles nicely and it is my most beautiful sword it almost looks custom. Nice pic you have there i like your sunglasses



Thanks! Believe it or not those are Wal-mart brand. I left my Oakleys at home.



PhotonWrangler said:


> Nitroz, my hat is off to you for going to Haiti to work for the relief efforts there. :bow:



Thank You! Haiti needs alot of work still and I think that any money that is sent to Haiti just does not trickle down to where it is needed unfortunately.


----------



## cdrake261 (Oct 23, 2011)

Me at the IMAX 3D






My oldest daughter and I


----------



## Norm (Oct 23, 2011)

post pics of yourselves Merged with Members Picture Thread - Norm


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 23, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> Me at the IMAX 3D
> 
> 
> My oldest daughter and I



The second picture is adorable!


----------



## cdrake261 (Oct 23, 2011)

Nitroz said:


> The second picture is adorable!



Thank you... She is one of three joys of my life, not counting guns and flashlights of course...


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 23, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> Thank you... She is one of three joys of my life, not counting guns and flashlights of course...



Yeah! Thank God for the 2nd amendment.


----------



## CheepSteal (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll play! Points to whoever guesses where this was taken.
Clue: Las Vegas, NV


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 23, 2011)

2008





2009





2011


----------



## cdrake261 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nitroz said:


> Yeah! Thank God for the 2nd amendment.


 Got that right!


----------



## RCM (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's me and my ex girlfriend at one of her usual birthday parties... I'm the guy with the pink Floyd shirt


----------



## Illum (Oct 25, 2011)

Not the smartest choice, but just for kicks I aimed my rifle at my mailbox about 50 yards out the window. Receivers cleared and ammo locked away. I am in my bedroom, and yes its a mess. I had partially removed some of my books and moved it to another room because I am out of floor space. 





I train myself to level the rifle by moving from hip level to this stance, count 10 seconds, put it down, repeat for 10 minutes. I took the pic to confirm if I was leaning too far back, I think I did okay. Pretty soon I will add some divers weights on the foregrip until I'm comfortable with the weight.


----------



## cdrake261 (Oct 26, 2011)

Illum said:


> Not the smartest choice, but just for kicks I aimed my rifle at my mailbox about 50 yards out the window. Receivers cleared and ammo locked away. I am in my bedroom, and yes its a mess. I had partially removed some of my books and moved it to another room because I am out of floor space.
> 
> 
> I train myself to level the rifle by moving from hip level to this stance, count 10 seconds, put it down, repeat for 10 minutes. I took the pic to confirm if I was leaning too far back, I think I did okay. Pretty soon I will add some divers weights on the foregrip until I'm comfortable with the weight.



So you're the crazy asian aiming that rifle at me?! You owe me a new pair of underwear!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> So you're the crazy asian aiming that rifle at me?! You owe me a new pair of underwear!



Whoa! Hey now! That's uncalled for . . . Craziness does not have an ethnicity. :nana:

Besides Illum is only a thread killer.


----------



## cdrake261 (Oct 26, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Whoa! Hey now! That's uncalled for . . . Craziness does not have an ethnicity. :nana:
> 
> Besides Illum is only a thread killer.



You're right, everybody is a little crazy... interesting form practice I must say, shooting competitions much?


----------



## Illum (Oct 26, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> So you're the crazy asian aiming that rifle at me?! You owe me a new pair of underwear!



So your the guy rustling behind the treeline that's been keeping my motion detector lights on everynight eh? you've been warned :nana:

Not much on competitions, at least not with surplus brass. Holding a rifle in the manner in which it is intended isn't what the body considers natural apparently, and I've always attributed the soreness to weaknesses in my muscles. As a result I would try different methods to give those areas an exercise. Mostly done at home now, had an incident before trying to stand on my head in the employee lounge as the manager walked in... that didn't go quite well and consequently volunteered to repaint the wall I had scratched.


----------

